# Tell Honda About the 12V Charging Feature



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

If you own an Honda EU2000i generator...

Honda R&D is looking at the next version of the EU2000i. They are interested in the 12V charging feature, and have a few questions. Please take a moment to complete this quick, 3-question survey, and you can help guide Honda to make improvements. Thanks!

Click link to start survey: * 12V Charging Survey*


----------



## Waypoint (Jan 28, 2014)

Change it to universal cig lighter receptacle. (yes, I completed the survey) I admit I hadn't had this idea, but it'd be a great addition for tailgating & camping...and without adding much, if any, cost to the unit. Flip-up weatherproof cover on the plug, please. Thanks for posting this, Robert.


----------

